# Corrections Officer Casimiro Pomales



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Corrections Officer Casimiro Pomales



*New York State Department of Correctional Services
New York*
End of Watch: Friday, January 28, 2011
Biographical Info
*Age:* 52
*Tour of Duty:* 22 years, 6 months
*Badge Number:* Not available
Incident Details
*Cause of Death:* Automobile accident
*Date of Incident:* Friday, January 28, 2011
*Weapon Used:* Not available
*Suspect Info:* Not available
Corrections Officer Casimiro Pomales was killed in an automobile accident as he and another officer transported an inmate to a medical appointment.

Officer Pomales was driving a prison van on the New York State Thruway, near Ulster, when it was sideswiped by another car. The impact caused the van to overturn. Officer Pomales, the other officer, and the inmate were transported to Kingston Hospital where Officer Pomales was pronounced dead.

Officer Pomales had served with the New York State Department of Correctional Services for over 22 years and was assigned to the Eastern Correctional Facility. He is survived by his wife and several grown children.

Agency Contact Information
New York State Department of Correctional Services
Building 2
1220 Washington Avenue
Albany, NY 12226

Phone: (518) 457-8126

_*Please contact the New York State Department of Correctional Services for funeral arrangements or for survivor benefit fund information.*_


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Rest in Peace


----------

